# FuboTV adding Bally RSNs



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I am curious if they will have full coverage or smaller areas like YouTubeTV did before they dropped them. It would be nice to have another option other than DirecTV Stream.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dstout said:


> It would be nice to have another option other than DirecTV Stream.


Fubo is a pretty good service if you like all manner of sports but it is getting to be expensive (as many streaming services are). Back when it was $50, I was thinking seriously about it but now that prices start at $70, it is harder to swing.


----------



## garn91 (Dec 20, 2021)

Still cheaper than cable & satellite. I pay just over $100 a month, but that includes several channels of HBO and HBO Max.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

garn91 said:


> Still cheaper than cable & satellite. I pay just over $100 a month, but that includes several channels of HBO and HBO Max.


While the channels were there, the audio wasn't great the last time I tried it. Many channels were 2.0 where they should have been 5.1. Things have changed but I wonder about that (especially as related to the movie plexes).

Fubo does seem to offer a better-than-average selection of 4K though.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

Fubo is great, but they are missing TBS, TNT, CNN and the A&E channels. This will be a problem during hockey playoffs (TNT has the Stanley Cup Final) and basketball (TBS has March Madness, TNT has March Madness and NBA, Tru has March Madness).


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Fubo TV still hasn't turned a profit and they don't have the backing of a big established business like its competitors. Maybe adding the Bally RSNs will help them but, for now anyway, I'm still sticking by my prediction that Fubo TV will go the way of PS Vue and shut down by late '23 or early '24.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Fubo TV still hasn't turned a profit and they don't have the backing of a big established business like its competitors. Maybe adding the Bally RSNs will help them but, for now anyway, I'm still sticking by my prediction that Fubo TV will go the way of PS Vue and shut down by late '23 or early '24.


I'm guessing that Fubo's pricing is realistic as compared with some of the other services. That's how they'll stay alive versus Disney and Apple that are over-spending on content to the tune of $1.5 billion per year.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> I'm guessing that Fubo's pricing is realistic as compared with some of the other services. That's how they'll stay alive versus Disney and Apple that are over-spending on content to the tune of $1.5 billion per year.


I'm not sure how realistic Fubo's pricing is if they're still losing money on each customer. About a year ago, they said that they'd reach profitability through their own in-app betting platform, plus increased ad revenue thanks to targeted ads. But now they've already given up on the betting thing (which I knew wouldn't work). I like to root for the underdog as much as the next guy but I have a hard time seeing how they survive long-term.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> I'm not sure how realistic Fubo's pricing is if they're still losing money on each customer.


That is likely to change as DIRECTV's sports profile changes.

Disney owns a pretty substantial stake in Fubo's parent company.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

How absolutely hilarious is the statement "unlimited screens" on Fubu? What part of 10 screens is unlimited? 

I'm with DirecTV Stream and figure I'll probably just stay there. One other sports channel missing would be the Spectrum Sports LA (Dodgers/Lakers). They aren't showing Bally channels for me yet...

Unlimited Screens
10 at home
Normally $9.99/mo
Get all the screens you need. Watch on up to 10 devices at once on your home internet connection, plus two on the go. Add Family Share for an extra screen on the go.


----------

